# Model questions



## Troy1Build# (Dec 12, 2017)

HI all. I just got a 208cc troy bilt blower. I can't find anywhere where it says what model it is. It does say powermore ohv, extreme auger. It has power steering and heated grips. what h.p. would it be. thanks.


----------



## Tumble2113 (Nov 20, 2017)

I thought the middle was near the headlight, or in he plate between the grips. There is also a sticker on the back between the wheels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

4.0 KW or 5.364088 HP
11.0 NM or 8.113836 FT/LB (torque)


----------



## Troy1Build# (Dec 12, 2017)

all the stickers say is model # 31bm53q2563 and number on motor starting with 370-sub0911023a0329. I think it is a model 500 or 600 but nowhere on the blower says that. I would like to know what i got for ordering parts. thanks.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

6.5hp


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Service - Liquid Combustion Technology, LLC lists your manuals StormForce? 208 - Liquid Combustion Technology, LLC lists your specs
good luck with the machine


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Troy1Build# said:


> number on motor starting with 370-sub0911023a0329. I think it is a model 500 or 600 but nowhere on the blower says that.


that may be the serial number of the motor. for sure it is not the model number down load this one to help you better,the others will help with other information

http://lctusa.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/PGM45015_Online-Service-Man_revE_080816.pdf


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I have the Troy-Bilt 2410, which is the basic 24" machine. The 208cc engine should be around 6.5 HP. 'Powermore' is the MTD branded engine, but they do not seem to sell them in the aftermarket. Not sure who actually makes them . . . Sounds like you have the model with all the bells and whistles.

Not sure what the 'extreme auger' is, but it may not have much of an impeller. So, post a few pictures of the impeller, it may be of the type that could be greatly enhanced with the 'impeller modification'.

I did the impeller modification on my TB 2410, along with an engine transplant, going up to a 305cc (9.5 HP).

The thing throws snow into next week..

Post some pictures of your new machine when you can :smile2:


----------

